# 2011 Elan Inverse 155 quick review



## SilverK20A3 (Mar 9, 2008)

Actually you're absolutely right. It is quite stiff. About as stiff as my Slayblade. All-mountain it is, then.


----------



## tonicusa (Feb 27, 2008)

I've got a 159 in the classifieds, great board.


----------

